
Oh Snap Looks like Snapchat could be rebranding - daegloe
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/23/oh-snap-looks-like-snapchat-could-be-rebranding/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569182)

------
nojvek
The biggest problem with glass was that they weren't fashionable. It had a
very nerdy look. If snapshot can make some nice shit that looks good on me
then I'll deffo buy it. It's in the same league as having a GoPro. If with
this glasses my pics go poof after they've been since once then I'm okay with
that.

The thing with Google is they are too powerful. They have all sorts of scary
algorithms. They have proven again and again that they will invade your
privacy to shove ads in your face.

